# shift knob



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

HI guys! It might sound or look funny but i can not replace my shift knob on my 2003 5 speed Altima. If anybody has any ideea please let me know. I heard it is stuck with some kinf of hard glue and you have to distroy it in order to come out!
10x.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

put some chanel locks on it and twist, 2 things will happen, you will either break the bond of the clue or rip off the outer rubber cover, at which point your left with a metal stud and bolt, i suggest getting a breaker bar and socket that fits bolt and just go to town.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

managed to take it off. strong hustle... broke the original shift knob. Under there's a nut screwed and glued to the shifter. CRAZY STUFF. So if you want to change it there is no other way but to brake the original shift knowb. Adn then unscrew the big nut on top of the shifter...


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Good to know.
I'm still holding out 
for the whole short throw
kit to come out before I change
my knob.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

mine came off very easily. Took 6 minutes total.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Altima8GA. I'm driving a 5 speed  That's why yours was easy I guess.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

xplosive03 said:


> *Altima8GA. I'm driving a 5 speed  That's why yours was easy I guess. *


I have an easy 5 speed too...lol My knob came off in under 2 mins- no crazy glue here


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

jenn, then you should have came over and played with my knob, it was a bitch to get off


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *jenn, then you should have came over and played with my knob, it was a bitch to get off *


You nasty MoFo


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *You nasty MoFo *


The Automatics are just screwed on and the standards are glued. At least that is what is being done to us Canadians.....screwed or glued. 

But I do believe you George and Jen, I miss u.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Ratwayne said:


> *The Automatics are just screwed on and the standards are glued. At least that is what is being done to us Canadians.....screwed or glued.
> 
> But I do believe you George and Jen, I miss u. *


Isn't that the way? Canadians are always getting screwed ( I am Canadian also  ) 
Rat Miss you too buddy- always enjoy your emails and forum humor- I have not forgotten you


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

*shift boot without replacing knob?*

Hey guys, new to the forum. Anyone able to replace the shift boot without replacing the knob? (that sounds like too much hassle.) :newbie:


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I find that a smut video helps get my knob off easyer


----------

